# How come no body makes relica's of famious slingshot's?



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

What I'm trying to say is that there are all sorts of replica guns and blades from movies tv & cartoons,but there are next to none replica's of slingshot's from movies tv and cartoons. And there are quite a few famious shooters that should be reproduced,for example the show The Herculoids has a shooter that should be relicated. Because of it's unique shape & desighn,The Hobbit slingshot replica's could be a much more popular too even that slingshot from Thinner would also sell like hot cakes. So why aren't venders trying to make movie replica's?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've heard of the hobbit but otherwise am unfamiliar with those shows or movies or whatever.
I guess that's why nobody is reproducing them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That one fella made the Zelda replica...I thought that was pretty groovy...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

People do make replicas of famous slingshots. Harpersgrace makes Rufus Hussey clones. I have one hanging on my wall. Whamo replicas show up from time to time on the Forum. Milbro Pro Shot has an extensive line of replica US and UK classics. And many of us make near copies of Dennis the Menace's slingshot.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

It is actually a little hard to believe that the Hollywood merchandisers have left even one stone unturned or one dollar ungrubbed. There's even a series of (badly overpriced) Hobbit silver bullion coins. The Hobbit books were published starting in 1937 and the current series of movies started in 2001 and is now up to five and counting. Maybe they're afraid of the legal product liability that might attach to mass-marketing slingshots to millions of Hobbit-obsessed kids who sometimes have difficulty differentiating between reality and fantasy. I wouldn't blame them if they were.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

M.J said:


> I've heard of the hobbit but otherwise am unfamiliar with those shows or movies or whatever.
> I guess that's why nobody is reproducing them.


And that's my point,this is a market the slingshot venders should tap into because allot of non shooter would pay good money for a piece of movie nostalgia.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> People do make replicas of famous slingshots. Harpersgrace makes Rufus Hussey clones. I have one hanging on my wall. Whamo replicas show up from time to time on the Forum. Milbro Pro Shot has an extensive line of replica US and UK classics. And many of us make near copies of Dennis the Menace's slingshot.


interesting


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> It is actually a little hard to believe that the Hollywood merchandisers have left even one stone unturned or one dollar ungrubbed. There's even a series of (badly overpriced) Hobbit silver bullion coins. The Hobbit books were published starting in 1937 and the current series of movies started in 2001 and is now up to five and counting. Maybe they're afraid of the legal product liability that might attach to mass-marketing slingshots to millions of Hobbit-obsessed kids who sometimes have difficulty differentiating between reality and fantasy. I wouldn't blame them if they wee.


maybe


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That one fella made the Zelda replica...I thought that was pretty groovy...


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> and the current series of movies started in 2001 and is now up to five and counting.


 :huh: 5 ? i think ive only seen the first one :blink: .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

crypter27 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of the hobbit but otherwise am unfamiliar with those shows or movies or whatever.
> ...


I imagine that anyone putting a Hobbit label on an unauthorized piece of merchandise would get shut down tout suite. You could probably get away with making a Herculoids replica if you wanted to, though.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

M.J said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Good points,you'd have to get legal permission for the Hobbit slingshot & I'm surprized you don't know about the Heruloids the only hero that uses a slingshot.


----------

